# Newest Soaps - First Ess. Oil batches!



## Lane (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought I would try something new and not use colorants or FOs (scented with EOs) I tried to make my pictures a bit more "artsy". I'm a HUGE fan of swirls and bright colors so it was hard restraining myself with these batches!   Thanks for looking!
*
Rosemary Mint topped with crushed Peppermint leaves:*










*Creamy Lavender Vanilla:*









*Lemon Ginger with crushed Mint leaves:*


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 7, 2009)

They all look wonderful. 
I haven't ventured into the world of EO's yet. One of these days I will, and I hope they are as good as those.


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 7, 2009)

Great looking soaps Lane...like always!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

They all look wonderful,the white ones look so crisp and clean ..


----------



## MsBien (Apr 7, 2009)

IMHO - they're gorgeous!

Stacie


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 7, 2009)

Mmmm....natural elegance!  Lovely!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh my goat!!! :shock:  they are so inspiring and so... grrrr I can't think of the word :?  ok if I think of it I'll come back and post it lol, either way I love them.


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful soaps Lane!  Love the textured tops and your base soap colour is such a lovely white....very serene.  The Lavender Vanilla looks edible!  Thanks for posting.

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Apr 7, 2009)

I love them.  They look so creamy.  The textured tops are to die for.  

So how are you liking the EOs?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow those are beautiful soaps!  I love your tops and the soaps look totally creamy....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome soaps.  Loving the simple, natural look.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow - GORGEOUS!!! I love how plain white soap looks. Yours look so creamy and nice. Good job!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 8, 2009)

*x*

  simplicity can be the purest form of elegance!   

i bet the lemon ginger is to die for!  great combos-it would be dificult to choose just one!

great job!

monet


----------



## Lane (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! I had a heck of a time with the EOs over heating and having a long crack along the top of the soap log. Thank goodness I did the thick peaks on top...it hides the crack a little bit!


----------



## wonderland (Apr 9, 2009)

they look soooooooooooo creamy and 'licious!

yum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

So how do you get peaks like that?


----------



## Lane (Apr 10, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> So how do you get peaks like that?



I just poured at a thicker trace and stuck a spatula in and out of the top of the log, about and inch and a half deep.


----------



## jaynebev (Apr 13, 2009)

wow, as a beginner i am in awe of some of the soaps i am seeing.
these look so creamy and lush.
what base oils are they ? i would be oh so grateful for some info .
in eager anticipation.
Jaynebev


----------



## Lane (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks!

Hmmm, let's see...Palm, Coconut, Shea Butter, Castor Oil, Avocado Oil, Palm Kernel, Soybean, Sweet Almond and Canola. ...I tend to make my recipes more complex than they need to be  :roll:


----------



## mandola (Apr 2, 2013)

gorgeous!!! love the white soaps in particular when flecked with green at the top.. very very pretty. someday i may be there.. but not yet


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, they all look so lovely and elegant.  I love the creamy white in the rosemary mint, and I really want to try the lemon and ginger!  I have only worked with a few EO's so far, but I really like them.


----------



## wildbelles (Apr 2, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! Wish I could shoot photos like yours! I just love a beautiful white soap...hmmmmm


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 3, 2013)

They looks so beautiful. I hope to make some like yours one day


----------



## christinak (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I could smell the ginger ones...they are so creamy and soft looking!


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Apr 3, 2013)

They do look lovely! I'm planning on going all natural un-coloured, essential oils soaps too, so its very inspiring to see photos like these. Just out of interest, what did you use to colour the lavender bars?


----------



## hlee (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the way these look, beautiful!
I know what you mean about restraint though. It's so fun to play with colors!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

Those are sooo pretty. Creamy, dreamy.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 3, 2013)

Although I love all of the fancy swirly soaps I see on here, I'm definitely a basic soap kinda girl. As long as I have my EOs and plenty of oils on hand, I am set to go.

I feel like if I made really fancy soaps with all different colors, I'd be afraid to use them...don't ask, my logic makes no sense! hahaha!


----------

